# Widows 10 Update Stalls at 77%



## alan222 (Dec 8, 2013)

When Windows 10 tries to update, it updates until 77% and then stalls. At which point, I have to forcibly turn off laptop. When laptop reboots, Windows then “restores previous Windows version.” Just to be clear, Windows 10 has been installed on my computer, I am just referring to a periodic update.

Any ideas as to what is going and what I need to do to remedy this issue?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into the search or run box and then type in *winver* and then press the "Enter" key.
What's the exact Windows 10 version and build number?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alan222 (Dec 8, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Go into the search or run box and then type in *winver* and then press the "Enter" key.
> What's the exact Windows 10 version and build number?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Version 1511 OS Build 10586.589


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's an old version of Windows 10.
The anniversary update last month updated it to *1607 build 14393.105*
The cumulative update this month updated it to *1607 build 14393.187*

You may need to download the Windows 10 ISO file containing the anniversary update and then update it that way.
That's how I had to do in one of my computers.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...y-update/fab99802-4358-49d9-8278-e9664cd56311

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alan222 (Dec 8, 2013)

flavallee said:


> That's an old version of Windows 10.
> The anniversary update last month updated it to *1607 build 14393.105*
> The cumulative update this month updated it to *1607 build 14393.187*
> 
> ...


yes, it is the anniversary updates that stall at 77%


----------



## Dtoolman (Nov 24, 2008)

alan222 said:


> When Windows 10 tries to update, it updates until 77% and then stalls. At which point, I have to forcibly turn off laptop. When laptop reboots, Windows then "restores previous Windows version." Just to be clear, Windows 10 has been installed on my computer, I am just referring to a periodic update.
> 
> Any ideas as to what is going and what I need to do to remedy this issue?


The update was probably interrupted at some point, or there could be a bad sector on the hard drive now causing the problem. For a fix you would have to know which. If it were my PC I would just format the drive and start over. But this will delete all your data and files.

You could try a system restore that will return it to a point to before the update started.
Try here for instructions: http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4588-system-restore-windows-10-a.html


----------

